# Feed back on stud



## Rick Randleman (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking for feed back on FC AFC Belmont’s Just Peat. Any feed back on his demeanor or history of his puppies. I have a Chocolate female I’m planning to breed in the near future. See below..thanks in advance.. feedback appreciated 

HuntingLabPedigree


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Rick Randleman said:


> Looking for feed back on FC AFC Belmont’s Just Peat.


You know he is a brown dog right?


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

drunkenpoacher said:


> You know he is a brown dog right?


He’s not a brown dog?


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Judd said:


> He’s not a brown dog?


Your right, I just clicked on the OP's link and saw CHOC.


----------



## tigerfan (Mar 13, 2019)

He is NOT a brown dog!!! He is a chocolate factored black dog
His mom is chocolate and his dad doesnt carry color


----------



## Rick Randleman (Feb 12, 2012)

Mae is 3 years old and has passed 20 master test being primarily amateur trained. We have tried our hand at a couple of OH test and she go a jam at the second trial. I don’t have any experience with field trials but wanted to see how we would do. Do you guys think her pedigree would match up well with this stud?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

It would be a line breeding on Pirate. Peat is a very nice dog. Consistent. Barney is a good guy too. 

Jeff


----------



## Judd (Nov 29, 2012)

I met Barney and Pete last year in Utah. Barney is a great dude and Pete and is very nice dog. They placed 2nd in the open and won the amateur while I was out there.


----------



## Rick Randleman (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds like I need to keep looking. Hard to find the right match when you don’t have the knowledge you guys do. Thanks for helping. If you know of a great match up let me know..


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Rick Randleman said:


> We have tried our hand at a couple of OH test and she go a jam at the second trial. I don’t have any experience with field trials but wanted to see how we would do.


If you do well in a few more Q's there would be more interest in the litter. An added bonus, you and your dog would have fun.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

It looks like a good match pedigree wise. With your dog being an MH that shouldn't be a deterrent at all. I run against Pete and Barney and highly recommend them. I knew Pirate too. Very nice dog that produced. Cappy was a very good dog too.

Jeff G


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

FC AFC Holland Cliffs in Hot Pursuit (Chase)
FC AFC Bo Whoop II


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Peat is a nice dog. Was on my list as a stud. 

Charlie Hines has a dog named ...Ten Bears Skywalker QA2 Black Chocolate factored 
also Mark Patton is running a dog thats nice. Lone Oak's Huckleberry Finn QA2


----------



## Rick Randleman (Feb 12, 2012)

I know a little about both Chase and Bo. Never have heard anything about Bo’s puppies and how they are doing…I have seen some talk about Skywalker…but have read more about Finn. Heard he was amateur trained and then sold.. suppose to be a really good dog. Do you know anything about Bo’s or Finn’s.
Thanks for responding…


----------



## Rick Randleman (Feb 12, 2012)

Know anyone that has their pups.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Rick Randleman said:


> I know a little about both Chase and Bo. Never have heard anything about Bo’s puppies and how they are doing…I have seen some talk about Skywalker…but have read more about Finn. Heard he was amateur trained and then sold.. suppose to be a really good dog. Do you know anything about Bo’s or Finn’s.
> Thanks for responding…


Trained With Finn as a young Dog. He was 100% AM trained by a outstanding young man. That will hopefully one day step back into the dog world. He put his QA2 on him . Have heard great things about Finn ,from some people that have trained or has ran him the last couple yrs. Don't know anyone with pups from him. But his owner will respond back quickly if you message him. I had talked some with him on FB Messenger. 

Only know what iv been told about BO , great dog and record shows it. Have heard he add nicely to his pups.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

What about
FC Louisiana Black Magic Spell aka Hex?


----------

